# Wants Pets But...



## cammiec (Dec 29, 2016)

It has been 1 week today since we adopted Hazel! Her previous owners did not interact with her; she isn't completely wild but seems afraid. This morning I was talking to my budgie, & Hazel came down to the bottom of her cage to be level with me. She started making sweet noises & bowing her head down. She did this for a long time while I talked to her.

I think she wanted to be pet, but she is afraid of hands. What should I have done? We give our budgie nose kisses, but I'm not sure if Hazel would like that (even though my nose was maybe 2 inches from hers.) Any suggestions?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I think she wanted scritches on the head...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Slow and gentle will get you there, if she is already asking for scritches. To get Joey started, I got closer and closer while making kissy noises, letting him see my hand at all time. I'd ask him, "Can mommy get you?" in a gentle voice, then go back to the kissy noises. If he seemed receptive, I'd touch the top of his head. It took a few weeks but I went from touching the top of his head to moving my finger a couple times before he moved, to him suddenly loving every second of it, and moving his head to guide me to where he wanted the scritches. Now, I could give scritches 90 hours a day and it wouldn't be enough.  

Patience is key, and always follow her lead.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I give Puck 'scritches' with my nose too! Although sometimes he will preen my lip in stead  (the boyfriend has a short beard and mustache and Pick enjoys preening it) 
Maybe you could try it with Hazel, if she gets scared she will probably move away on her own. Maybe she can get used to your hand by offering her millet on it. And if she likes the budgie (shows interest when he is out of the cage) maybe it will help her see that your hands are not so scary 

Good luck, if she shows wanting to be pet like this, I am sure you can get there with some patient training she is still getting used to you and her new surroundings!


----------



## cammiec (Dec 29, 2016)

When she sees my hands she opens her beak & fusses & gets all scary. Lol. But we made some progress this morning, she was eating her bigger pieces of food from my fingers! She is progressing so much faster than our budgie Chippy did, I'm very surprised.


----------



## cammiec (Dec 29, 2016)

Hazel gave me nose kisses this morning! She likes to get close to my face, so I put a sunflower seed in my lips & she took it. Then she kept nibbling all over my nose, she's more gentle than the budgie. Lol


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Whoop Cammie I am happy for you! 
Let's hope she will come round of her fear of hands too. But this is great progress!


----------

